

Two Years of Flatiron School - e79
http://far.flatironschool.com/

======
weatherlight
I'm also a Flatiron Grad. :) ruby002. Definitely one of the best decisions of
my life.

------
vcavallo
Going to Flatiron was the best decision I ever made. Happy to answer any
questions.

------
jusjmkim
Learned so much here. ruby005

------
sbwills
👍

~~~
vcavallo
this is an emoji thumbs-up, for anyone seeing nothing here.

